# Negative core beliefs



## wane (Jun 9, 2010)

Just this month, I suddenly decided I dont want to listen to these negative thoughts in my head anymore. I had been working on my negative core beliefs. I suspect this could have something to do with it. I realise paroxetine has been eliminating the negative self talk for the past year, yet I noticed it reappearing recently. This got me motivated to start to work on CBT side of things again. I havent felt this good since I first began on paroxetine.

Has anyone else tried working on their negative core beliefs?


----------



## danberado (Apr 22, 2010)

Core beliefs are tricky... the perfect adversary. And when one overcomes them? Now that's a victory. Game on, sir, game on.


----------



## HipHopHead (Jun 17, 2010)

I try allll the time to think more positively.
when you think about anxiety and anxiousness its more often related to confidence or some sort of lack of belief in something
thinking positive thoughts and cutting down negatives and being easy on yourself makes a world of difference in the long run


----------



## bibi12 (Jul 1, 2010)

Actually, the recipe is quite simple: you only have the exchange the negative thoughts by the positive ones. But how exactly can you do that, if you thoughts run autopilot all the time? How to prevent the negative thoughts from reoccurring all by themselves?


----------



## leonardess (Jun 30, 2009)

^ this is where the distractions come in. as soon as you notice that you are having the thoughts (ideally, if you know you have an anxiety producing situation coming up, you start the distractions before the thoughts even come up), you distract yourself with some techniques that you have practiced on your own such as singing songs in your head or some such thing. this breaks the (somewhat circular) pattern that has been reinforcing the neural pathways for so long.


----------

